# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی زبان روسی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته ی زبان روسی






دیباچه:


زبان روسی در مقطع کارشناسی در دو گرایش زبان و روسی و مترجمی زبان روسی دانشجو می‌پذیرد.


زبان روسی:


همسایگی با کشور روسیه و روابط دیرینه فرهنگی، اقتصادی و سیاسی با این کشور و توان بالای علمی دانشگاه‌های  روسی زبان، بخصوص در رشته‌های علوم‌انسانی و فنی، جایگاه زبان روسی در  کشورهای اتحاد جماهیر شوروی سابق و در نهایت ادبیات غنی زبان روسی موجب  تأسیس رشته زبان روسی شده است.


مترجمی زبان روسی:


هدف این رشته تربیت مترجمان  ورزیده در زمینه‌های فرهنگی، ادبی و علوم انسانی است. فارغ‌التحصیلان این  رشته می‌توانند پس از اتمام تحصیلات در مؤسسات مختلف تحقیقاتی و اطلاعاتی  مشغول به کار شوند تا با توجه به زمینه یا گرایش تخصصی خود، نیاز واحدهای  مربوط به زبان روسی را تأمین نمایند.


درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس مشترک در هر دو گرایش :


آشنایی با آثار ادبی روسی، اصلاحات و تعبیرات زبان، اصول و روش تحقیق، اصول و روش ترجمه، نامه‌نگاری، بررسی ترجمه متون اسلامی، بیان شفاهی داستان، ترجمه از فارسی به روسی، ترجمه از روسی به فارسی، ترجمه متون ساده، ترجمه متون علوم‌انسانی، ترجمه متون مطبوعاتی، تلخیص متون، خواندن متون مطبوعاتی، خواندن و درک مفاهیم، دستور زبان، زبان روسی عمومی ، زبان دوم، زبان‌شناسی همگانی، گفت و شنود، آیین نگارش.


دروس تخصصی گرایش زبان و ادبیات روسی :


جمله‌نویسی و مقدمات انشاء، خواندن و تفسیر متون، درآمدی بر ادبیات، ساختمان و نمونه نمایشنامه، سخنرانی و مناظره، مکتب‌های ادبی.


دروس تخصصی مترجمی زبان روسی :


‌خواندن مفاهیم، فنون یادگیری زبان، مقاله‌نویسی، ترجمه شفاهی، ‌ترجمه مکاتبات و اسناد.


*

----------

